# Cupsd library problem



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 1, 2010)

I cannot get CUPS to start, although it worked without incident the last time I installed it. I don't know what's different now. Here is the message:


```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/cupsd restart
cupsd not running?
Starting cupsd.
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/sbin/cupsd: Undefined symbol "_httpWriteGNUTLS"
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/cupsd: WARNING: failed to start cupsd
```
How do I fix this?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have discovered the problem. (It was a bit amateurish - sorry.)

It was an update issue which I found out by checking package version. Some had to be deleted and others installed - the directions were obvious by trying. Here is the result (with all = signs now)


```
# pkg_version -v | grep cups
cups-1.4.5                          =   up-to-date with port
cups-base-1.4.5_1                   =   up-to-date with port
cups-client-1.4.5                   =   up-to-date with port
cups-image-1.4.5                    =   up-to-date with port
cups-pstoraster-8.15.4_6            =   up-to-date with port
TOP# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/cupsd restart
cupsd not running?
Starting cupsd.
```

Since I am new to this I had assumed that a recent install of ports over the net would have all the latest ports. Apparently that is not always the case. Now I know to watch out for that in all cases when I have a problem.


----------

